# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Блокируется вход в сайт вконтакте, требует отправить смс на номер 5581 (заявка №90110)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
При входе на сайт вконтакте требует отправить смс для подтверждения принадлежности аккаунта плюс появился баннер "в системе обнаружен вирус. использование интернета нежелательно"  - надо обновить firefox, где снова требуется отправить смс
Дата обращения: 25.06.2011 12:39:31
Номер заявки: 90110

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*25.06.2011 14:10:08* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\TEMP\\_uninst_setup_9.0.0.722_25.06.2011_01-18.exe.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 201 байт дата файла: 25.06.2011 13:08:30 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mpqgnsn.dll* - Trojan.Win32.Agent.nkth
 размер: 53248 байт дата файла: 24.06.2011 22:28:40 *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 715248 байт дата файла: 02.02.2008 15:31:14 версия: "1.53.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Nadezhda\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup\\onstart.cmd* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 53 байт дата файла: 05.02.2008 23:35:30 *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 715248 байт версия: "1.53.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004"

----------


## CyberHelper

25.06.2011 16:47:09 лечение успешно завершено

----------

